# Poljot Polar Bear



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

bought this off fleabay a little while ago



poljot polar bear by matt hampshire, on Flickr

dont know much about them except they were made for an artic expedition i think.

and there seems to be quite a few variants including some 24 hour ones.

anyone know more about them and the variants ?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Sofaking said:


> bought this off fleabay a little while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful watch, I like it very much! :man_in_love:

It's Russia made, if I can read well.

I think it is a commemorative watch, remembering some polar expedition by sovietic crew :lookaround:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like that!! Those TV dials are very retro-cool!

I don't know anything about it except a couple of things I spotted looking at the photo. It's not a Poljot but a Poljot International which is another company... well, kind of... the guys from these different companies all come from the same place. The movement inside should be a Poljot 3105 because of the second hand at 9 and because it's 17 jewels (Molnija's 3602/3 are 18 jewels AFAIK).

Looks like they applied a lot of lume paint on the numbers so that thing should look great in the dark! Does it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> I like that!! Those TV dials are very retro-cool!
> 
> I don't know anything about it except a couple of things I spotted looking at the photo. It's not a Poljot but a Poljot International which is another company... well, kind of... the guys from these different companies all come from the same place. The movement inside should be a Poljot 3105 because of the second hand at 9 and because it's 17 jewels (Molnija's 3602/3 are 18 jewels AFAIK).
> 
> Looks like they applied a lot of lume paint on the numbers so that thing should look great in the dark! Does it?


thanks for the info

yes its pretty bright will try a get a shot up over the weekend


----------

